# Blood iron levels



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Have felt completely drained past couple of weeks to the point of exhaustion 
Blood test says I have iron level of 8 now on iron tablets can't walk far without being out of breathe don't want to drink energy drinks to get bye.
Went to a chemist for a drink or supplement his advice was to go straight to hospital.
Didn't go because I'm not dieing and taking up there time is there anything I can take to boost my energy levels driving to France in 3weeks so need a boost 

John d


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't be a fool go and see a Doctor.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

+1 Doctor - now!

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Why are you not at the Doctor right now? - you've wasted at least 30 minutes since you were advised in the previous posts!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well what did the doctor say then.What do you mean you have not been yet.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Guiness works for me but surely this an April fools spoof? Anyone who has common sense would get themselves to doctors pronto I would hate to be on the same road at same time as you would be a liabilty in the circumstances!


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Well turns out lack of iron makes you really real unwell,locum doctor changed my beta blocker last Wednesday which gave me sickness and dihoreaa over the bank holiday not the sort of thing to get in a motorhome I promise.
So ended up with server dehydration on top of low iron.a perfect storm on wanting to die so stop taking the pills drink gallons of water 
Suck iron bars and I should be ok never ever felt like that in my life and don't want to again.panic over


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Seriously, blokes are terrible for NOT going to their GP when needed, and since I popped up with a dicky heart valve followed by breast cancer, all with a year, I am a convert!

I don't call on my GP for frivolous things, but do visit if I have ANY concerns about the current treatments etc.

We are lucky, we have a good GP service and the main hospital at Kettering has some really great staff, nothing has been too much trouble for them and has changed my view of the NHS completely.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Jmdarr said:


> locum doctor changed my beta blocker last Wednesday which gave me sickness and dihoreaa over the bank holiday not the sort of thing to get in a motorhome I promise.
> So ended up with server dehydration on top of low iron.a perfect storm on wanting to die so stop taking the pills drink gallons of water


Very common I am afraid. Doctors with no personal history of you change medicines and doses with no active follow up.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Not an April fools spoof I'm afraid and the other half likes to drive it just as much as I do so you are all safe


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The normal level for men is 13g/dl. so if yours is 8 you have a serious problem that needs invetsigating and treating.

Read through this NHS Choices page on it;

Anaemia and low iron level

and some of the complications can be found here;

Complications

I am serious about the need for finding out why this has happened, there can be underlying causes, a simple medication change is not necessarily one of them as it takes time to reach such a level.... My thoughts are that dehydration would raise not lower the rbc count / decilitre (dl.)and hence the Fe level as the fluid is removed but NOT the rbc (red blood cells)........

PLEASE see your NORMAL GP who knows all about you and go through it with him/her, if for no other reason than to reassure you that there is no other underlying cause...... I will not worry you by listing the causes here..... but *GET IT CHECKED BY YOUR GP.*

Dave (I do have an ambulance background and have checked this information with various standard texts and references and a senior nurse)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You have obviously been to the doctors already to be put on iron tablets.


You maybe need to go back or did the GP say its common for your symptoms?


Paul.


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Liver, onions, sprouts and other iron rich foods followed by a glass of stout


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Doctor doesn't seem concerned because I'm not bleeding just taking iron tablets changed tablets yet again.eating all the foods suggested in the hope it gives me a boost motorhome in storage at the moment so you are all safe cancelled all trips until we go to France.
Thanks for all your advice 
John d


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

The iron tablets you are on will take months to bring up your haemoglobin (iron)
I had a haemoglobin of 9 after cardiac surgery and I was very breathless, but at least I knew the reason why. The GP has to treat the cause as well as the resulting symptoms.Please make sure you ask your GP more about your anaemia, don't be fobbed off with vague answers.
Remember we all have a responsibility for our own health and asking questions is our right.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

My wife has been on iron medication for the last 5 years, she has had all the tests and camera's to try and find out what the problem is, they know she is loosing blood from somewhere but cant find it.
She also had the camera pill, but they found nothing and her levels are still dropping. She is on liquid iron as it gets into her system quicker and she feels a lot better on this.

Peter.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"She is on liquid iron"

Blimey waspes - what will she do when Tata finally shuts Port Talbot steelworks?!!!

Of course I should have said "PorTalbot" - those not from the Principality incorrectly pronounce it as two separate words!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*For general information/interest*, iron is used in the structure of the red blood pigment Haemoglobin, this is the molecule that carries oxygen around the body from the lungs to where it is needed.

Red blood cells are continuously being replaced as they only have a lifespan of about 90 days, so they are totally replaced within that time - at a staggering rate of about 4 million cells every SECOND (as I used to tell the youngsters in my biology classes - when your Mum tells you off for doing nothing, tell her that "you have just made another few million red blood cells and again and again" that always went down well).

The iron gets reused (courtesy of the liver) but if blood is being lost anywhere then it cannot be recaptured..... we get iron from many foods (all foods containing blood for instance) and can have it via supplements but it has to be in the correct form - spinach contains some but it cannot be effectively absorbed by the body and actually may lower the level in the body.

GOOD sources include meats, shellfish, apricots, breakfast cereals (iron is often added) and cooked beans, sesame seeds and tofu...... there are numerous other sources but these are some with the highest content (in excess of 3.5 milligrams per portion), normally men need about 8.7mg / day, but that level goes up for women from 14.8mg / day average to at a certain time each month and for pregnant women where about 30mg / day may be the recommended level.

BUT don't take too much..... it causes constipation, nausea, vomiting and stomach pain and in excessive dosage (e.g. for children) can be fatal - hence the need to keep iron supplements out of the reach of children.

Dave


----------

